# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Recurring dream characters

## clarkch

Just wondering if a lot of people have recurring characters in their dreams? I have two characters which return quite often in my dreams. If I am LDing, I can summon them, or sometimes they just pop up on their own.

The first character (the one that shows up the most, probably once about every 4-6 weeks for the last 4-5 years) is a man, slightly balding and skinny, in a grey suit, a white shirt and a thin black tie, who wears glasses. He usually carries either a briefcase or a laptop computer. On occasion, where I have been unable to dream control, but am lucid, I have asked this being to manipulate my dream for me, and he does so, albeit reluctantly. I often have to stress that if he doesn't do what I ask, I will wake up, thereby ending his existence. He has been both my ally and my enemy at various times.

The second character is a young boy, probably between 8-10 years old. This character shows up about a half dozen times a year, for as long as I remember. He tags along on my adventures, and asks me questions. Sometimes I protect him, and sometimes I shoo him away, depending on the content of the dream. 

Neither of these characters have any basis in reality. I don't believe they represent anyone I know. I imagine that they could be extensions of my own subconscious, but I'm not sure. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

----------


## Bastard_x5

cool hmm i never have the same characters...unless for them damin rats always end up appearing in my dreams and turn a nice experience into a living nightmare..they hiss and nibble hate those daug on nasty things...i shoo them away too

hmm try to ask them about your personality and such..look at the expressions on thier faceses lol i love seeingthat ..but seriouslly you could get good information from them since they almost do every thing you say

----------


## pcmsurf

i usually have something reoccuring that i know is from a previous dream but then once i wake up i cant remember for the life of me when i had that dream character or setting before

----------


## Placebo

Nah, unfortunately not.
I'd love my 'dream' girl to reappear   ::cry::

----------


## Remus

Ooh....Next time a reacuring dream charactor appears ask them why they keep apearing..o.o....Or ask them If they are your subconscious? I want to try something in a dream where I'm lucid...I want to try and summon my subconscious and talk to it...

----------


## O'nus

I have several:

*Luna:*  My "daughter".  She is young, about 7 years old, with black hair and the cutest smile in the world.  My most frequent dream character... she is now dead.

*Eternity:*  My first dream character from my very first lucid dream.  He is usually garbed in darkness and has a hazy image; I once saw him dressed as a monk.  I rarely see him but I never forget him.

*Bloodshed:*  My nightmare character whom violated my lucid dreams with terror.  Usually wearing, thick, layered, bright silver armor with a skull-like helmet.  Often bleeds from any orifice for no reason.  I believe he is now dead from a lucid battle (Thread Here).

*Kyla:*  A friend who I always have a hard time talking to because of language problems.. I am not sure what language she actually speaks.  She is a teenager, long red hair, loves to play tennis..  I cannot recall last time I saw her..

I am sure I have more.. but I cannot recall them all right now.. these are the biggest ones anyhow..

----------


## clarkch

Wow, your characters stay dead? Mine come back from the "grave" constantly.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by clarkch_
> *Wow, your characters stay dead? Mine come back from the \"grave\" constantly.*



I think they do.. at least, Luna has..

----------


## Cheysdreamer

I have a reoccuring dream guy... many threads of mine questioning him... reality ect... He downright confuses me. 

He has been in my dreams forever. I'll go with age 3 being as far back as I recall. From age 3 to around age 10 he acted as a protector, promised to keep me safe no matter what. He appeared to be 16 in those dreams. 

Age 10-14, he was more a friend and protector. We danced a lot. He still seemed to be around age 16 but he changed a bit.. hair was a bit shorter, added a blonde streak to it. 

Age 14-16, he stayed in the "background" of the dream. Still appearing to be around 16. 

At age 16 I had a dream about him but not sure if it was him, weird feelings about it.... and he asked me a question to which I answered the equivalent to no and he left me.. or so it appeared till now age 21. 

Now he appears to be my age. Shorter hair. More "mature" in build. More a lover in my dreams now.. what confuses me is I am married. I have recently asked him some pointed questions to which he cannot answer... why he left, what is his name. He can't answer. 

I'd love theories on him... anything. But yes... I have a recurring character. Also now have a recurring cat... only 2 dreams but I was told by the guy that she was to be here forever now.

----------


## Leo96

Yeah, apart from my real life friends appearing in my dreams all the time, there's this girl... It's very strange because, everytime i see her she looks different, but i've only seen her hair change from brown to blonde and her eyes always seem to be brown, she acts differently everytime, one dream she ignores me completely, the next dream we're married and love each other, you may probably think that these are two different dream characters, but i know they're not, everytime i know it's her because i can just feel it... there's this strange emotion i can't quite describe and that's how i know... She's acctually managed to fuck up my emotions quite a lot and i'd develop feelings for her, which twice has led to a big mess up in my love life...

----------


## Scionox

Please don't necropost. Necroposting is posting in few years old thread especially if OP haven't been on as well. It's better to create new thread in those cases. Thanks.

_*Locked*_

----------

